

Telemarketing call from the future - noclip
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/12/the-only-thing-weirder-than-a-telemarketing-robot/282282/

======
RockyMcNuts
Gotta wonder how hard it is for a robot to 'translate' an offshore worker's
speech in real time into a sexy female of the target's
culture/region/ethnicity. Probably too laggy LOL.

